# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Jiaogulan Thee

## DanielAmsterdam

Heeft iemand trouwens Jiaogulan thee geprobeerd?
Volgens de info op mmswinkel.com helpt Jiaogulan tegen slapeloosheid en lusteloosheid.

----------


## Air

Ik zie nergens dat deze "thee" (kruidendrank) tegen slapeloosheid werkt. Het zou je juist energie geven, en dat heb je nou net niet nodig als je wilt gaan slapen...

----------


## DanielAmsterdam

Bij de productbeschrijving, is er meer informatie. Er staat bij dat het een goede slaap bevordert. 

http://mmswinkel.com/jiaogulan-tea-100g.htm#Sleep

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Tja ik ben geen fan van thee voor het slapen! ik moest juist van thee extra naar de wc... nou dat wil je niet als je net lekker warm in bed ligt ofwel  :Wink:

----------


## Air

Nee, thee vlak voor het slapen is wat dat betreft niet handig. Jiogulan is echter geen thee. Er is maar één thee en dat is van de gedroogde blaadjes van de... theeplant.

Dus Rooibos, Jiaogulan etc. etc. zijn geen theesoorten. Maar het geeft wel allemaal een gevulde blaas.

----------


## MissMolly

Het heeft ongeveer dezelfde werking als ginseng, de actieve stoffen in beide planten komen ook sterk overeen.

----------


## Air

Klopt, in Engeland heet het ook wel "poor man's ginseng"...

----------


## DanielAmsterdam

Misschien moet je het ook niet vlak voor het slapen drinken, maar ervoor.
Ga het proberen. Het schijnt in ieder geval lekker te smaken  :Cool:

----------


## femkeblokhuis

Zal het eens proberen! maar echt als ik ruim een half uur van te voren nog thee drink moet ik er snachts uit! heel irri!
Dus alle tips daarover zijn welkom  :Smile:  Ik weet wel dat als ik een banaan eet ik juist niet kan slapen :Mad:

----------


## MissMolly

Ginseng is ook zeer betaalbaar, hoor.....

----------


## irbe

ik heb de thee besteld in China en na 3 weken is ze toegekomen. De thee is niet wauw van smaak maar ook zeker niet slecht. Ik drink de thee wel 's avonds maar niet vlak voor ik ga slapen. Ik heb er wel een goed gevoel bij. Als alles wat men op internet schrijft ook juist is kan ik natuurlijk niet bevestigen. Het is in ieder geval niet dat het je uit de slaap zou houden. Je kan hem gerust 's avonds drinken.

----------

